# started paying more attention to the tank



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

started using ferts again and turned the co2 back on. I have background plants on order. adding more red.....please leave comments and advice. 180 gallon


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks pretty good, but you definitely need some more colors in there, all that green is pretty intense


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looking good bro cant wait to see it in a month or so.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

very nice set up :nod:


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks good.
I like the "Intense" Green. A little color would be great though.

What is the low growing plant?
How do you keep it from growing into the blank area?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Looks good.
> I like the "Intense" Green. A little color would be great though.
> 
> What is the low growing plant?
> How do you keep it from growing into the blank area?


clover. and a lot of trimming. The rocks around the border of the sand helps the clover in a different direction.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking very nice :thumbsup

i like the little sandy sectuion withthe rocks at the front. looks reall good withthe luch plants on the other side


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks great Ryan! I'm a big fan of the green grown out look, I'm sure it looks beautiful in person.

BTW: let me know when you do some trimming of your clover. I'd love to get some to changeover some of my foreground plants......


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

for-sure I just sent some to lolife. where you located?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats a bloody beautiful tank ryan. I can't wait to see it after a bit and it has a chance to grow out a bit!!

What ferts and/or supplements are you using, as well what's your lighting spec if you don't mind??


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

tank looks like sh*t....

In all seriousness though... I wish I could get my tank to look half that good. Look amazing, Every now and then I search for yours and dippys thread to look at your past tanks for some inspiration.

The clover foreground is it hard to keep planted? I have tried hm and hc in the past and have always had a hell of a time trying to keep it rooted long enough to start spreading. I even tried growing the hc emeressed for a few weeks before adding water with no luck. I need to find a new carpet plant.

and what kind of background plants are you planning on adding?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> looks pretty good, but you definitely need some more colors in there, all that green is pretty intense


i take back that part about being intense... i don't know if it was my other monitor or what, but when i first looked at the pic, the plants were a really bright green and they all kind of blended into each other, but now i can see the separate plants and different shades of green. looks good


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> Looks great Ryan! I'm a big fan of the green grown out look, I'm sure it looks beautiful in person.
> 
> BTW: let me know when you do some trimming of your clover. I'd love to get some to changeover some of my foreground plants......


Likewise bro!!!! looks awesome. I would also be interested in some of that clover. Im in CT


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

thedude8 said:


> Looks great Ryan! I'm a big fan of the green grown out look, I'm sure it looks beautiful in person.
> 
> BTW: let me know when you do some trimming of your clover. I'd love to get some to changeover some of my foreground plants......


Likewise bro!!!! looks awesome. I would also be interested in some of that clover. Im in CT
[/quote]
no problem, i'm cool with shipping plant with no promises and I will pay for shipping thats if you have any plants you want to send to me.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

great setup, hopefully one day i will have a planted tank to.

i take it theirs alote of maintence.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that a giant moss ball (middle left) , of is there a rock under there?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> great setup, hopefully one day i will have a planted tank to.
> 
> i take it theirs alote of maintence.


they are not hard to keep up once they are established.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i love the all green dude it looks AMAZING


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That clover is pretty sweet.. Just add fert tabs and it TAKES off in all directions.. I really like it.. Thanks again Ryan.. Tank looks sick as always!!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i wish i had a green thumb to have plants.....i suck....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

All you have to do is give the plants all the right things (water params, ferts, lighting) and you can grow them.. Its really not that bad...


----------

